# Button, der nach n Klicks Popup öffnet



## drewer (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo.

Ich entschuldige mich für den Beitrag den ich hier oben geschrieben habe, war mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich Beiträge posten kann und habe es getestet.
Es hat funktioniert, nur löschen kann ich es leider nicht mehr.

_Edit by Illuvatar: Schon passiert_

Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:

Ich brauche einen Button der zählt wie of auf ihn geklickt wurde. Bis zu einer bestimmten Menge an Klicks soll er zufällig Pop-ups von bestimmten texten (die auf dem Webspace liegen sollen) ausgeben nach 10 Klicks soll ein anderer, festgelegter Text in dem Pop ups geöffnet werden.

Kann mir einer sagen, ob man das realisieren kann und wenn ja wie.
Wenn es ein zu großer Aufwand ist könnte ich auch eine kleine "Belohnung" anbieten, bin noch Student und kann leider nicht so viel anbieten.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand melden würde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Dominik


----------



## byte (21. Mai 2006)

Klingt nach ner JavaScript Frage. Da biste hier falsch. Das ist ein Java Forum.


----------



## Illuvatar (21. Mai 2006)

Ich habe den Beitrag geteilt und diesen Teil ins Javascript-Forum verschoben. Der erste Beitrag von dir (der ohne Inhalt) wurde gelöscht.


----------



## Illuvatar (21. Mai 2006)

Schau mal das an, vielleicht hilft dir das als Ansatz:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Test</title>
<script type="text/javascript">
function clicked()
{
  if (!this.n){
  	this.n = 0;
  }
  this.n++;
  if (this.n == 10){
  	alert ('10 Klicks!');
  	this.n = 0;
  }
}
</script>
</head>
<body>
<input type="button" value="Test" onclick="clicked()">
</body>
</html>
```


----------

